# [REQ] Disable SD Card Encryption in SoaB



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

When I load the ROM and I set up my exchange email. It wants to encrypt my SD card. Allowing it will erase all data on the card.

Anyone know of there is a work around


----------

